# Changement de DD et ne démarre plus



## ash_bh (3 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 

après de nombreux crashs de mon DD interne, je me suis décidé à m'en racheté un et à le changer.

J'ai donc suivi les tutoriaux du net, mais visiblement quelque chose n'a pas fonctionné car quand je l'allume, la diode clignote mais rien d'autre ne se passe....

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? 

Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (3 Septembre 2010)

ash_bh a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, .




bonsoir



ash_bh a dit:


> J'ai donc suivi les tutoriaux du net,



euh, oui mais zencore ? 



ash_bh a dit:


> la diode clignote mais rien d'autre ne se passe....



que devrait il se passer ? tu as mis un disque dur vierge, il ne peut pas se passer grand chose 



ash_bh a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? .



oui, toi, en nous donnant un peu plus de précisions


----------



## ash_bh (3 Septembre 2010)

En fait, j'ai essayé de booter la copie de mon OS à partir de mon disque dur externe, comme je l'ai fais plusieurs sur l'ancien DD interne, mais en bootant avec C enfoncé rien ne se passe, et la diode clignote c'est tout.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Septembre 2010)

si tu veux booter sur un dd externe, c'est alt qu'il faut appuyer ! 

à part cela, j'ai bcp de mal à déchiffrer ton message


----------

